# swap Gel batts to normal???



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

Have got two gel batts, but one is kaput will not hold charge the other is brand new.rather than buy another gel battery is it ok to change both batts to non gel type.

I know that gel batts charge differently to normal,but from the info around
it seems they charge at slightly lower voltage than normal.so going from gel to normal is ok??? rather than normal to gel.

I've had a look at the charger and there does not appear to be any switches on it to alter charge rate,or any settings for gel/normal,also searched internet to find info on charger to no avail.

Any ideas???

BTW the charger is a Toptron


Regards
karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karl most old type chargers only charge up to 13.8v which is fine for all types of batteries, the newer multistage ones will raise this to the so called "gassing" voltage of 14.4 which will cause serious damage to a gel battery. As you intend to change to wet cells you should have no problems whatever type of charger you have.

Olley


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*batts*

Thanks for that olley, i have a nearly new normal battery 110ah,could i just connect this with the one gel battery which is also nearly new.

Just to explain, just swaped to this vehicle,existing gel batt was duff so brownhills instead of replacing it. just added a new second gel batt!!!!!!!.

They just put under bed box and left duff one under seat.

Regards
Karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi karl its generally regarded as a no no to mix type, age and capacity of batteries if you want them to last. Its all to do with the differences in internal resistance.

Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl

According to my Hobby manual the charger will do gel or wet batteries but the starter and leisure batteries must be the same type. The maximum voltage for gel is given as 14.3v and the maintenance voltage 13.8v For wet batteries the figures are 14.1v and 13.5v. Also the end-of charge period is 1.5hrs for wet batteries and 8hrs for gel so if you fit a wet battery it's likely to cook pretty rapidly.

There appears to be a jumper setting inside the charger case to switch between gel and wet batteries but the diagram isn't very clear on how to adjust it.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*batts*

Thanks for that Gaspode.

My manual says nothing about the charger except where it is.

what make is you charger and is it under the drivers seat???

Mine is a toptron type CH12MC looking at the plate on the side,i have a connector block on the side of mine see pic. and just red switch at front.

is there any way you could email me a copy of diagram of charger thats in you manual???

regards
Karl


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl

Mine is a CBE CB516 switch-mode charger so probably completely different to yours. I think the same rules apply though, not a good idea to try to mix battery types.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Its times like this we really miss ole GT :wink: 

Olley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The normal rule of thumb on this type of problem is that both batteries should be of the same type and if possible the same size as well.
we had a 135Ah single battery but have changed to two 110 ah.
Also replacement of wet batteries is much cheaper.
hope this helps.
cabby


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm far from an expert on this, but don't wet batteries have to be vented and can you do this on your van. On mine you can't, hence I will always have gels.

Tim


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*batts*

Thanks for all the replies

I spoke to a couple of hobby dealers today,and they say with the model charger i have you cannot alter the the setting from gel to wet  

So anybody know the best place to get a couple of gel batts????

Karl


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl

Depends on how quick you need them.

If you can wait a few weeks you won't do better than to go to one of the M/H shows. There's a trader who attends most of the shows that sells very cheap batteries. We have bought wet and gel batteries from him in the past and been well satisfied. Don't know if he'll be at the Newark show but will almost certainly be at Peterborough.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*toptron*

Hi

Well stone me,I managed to find an email address for the manfactuer of my charger.So thought i would send them an email to see if they could give me any info,thought long shot but you never know.

Well i had a reply as below

Dear Mr. Stock,

it is not necessary to change the charging characteristic to „wet batteries". The charging characteristic is set to first constant I; then 6 h 14.2V and at the end 13.8 V. This can be used for wet and Gel batteries.

Best regards
Toptron GmbH
W. Cramer

I take to mean the 6hr means for 6 hours.?????

Karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi karl sounds simular to mine, it charges at a high rate for a period of time then drops to a trickle charge. your charge amp's are voltage dependant, the higher the voltage the higher the charge amp's.

Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You're correct there olley, three stage charger. It seems that Hobby are probably just fitting more sophisticated chargers as time passes. The one on mine (late 2005 vintage) is a 4 stage charger with different voltage and time variables selectable for wet or gel batteries.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

1. If its a wet battery it should be vented with either a small diameter pipe directly from the battery to the outside of the van or be in a separate battery compartment vented to the outside. Note that Hydrogen is light so low level vents are not appropriate and because the molecule is so small it will pass through many materials. 

2 A period being charged at 14.2V is OK for a wet cell,its not the ideal 14.4, but without temperature compensation its close enough. A maximum 13.8V would result in a battery only 90% charged and would shorten its life.

3. Never mix gel with wet in a single system they will not charge or discharge at the same rates. Experience has shown that both batteries will suffer, and you will get nothing like the expected Amperehours - the same goes for mixing old and new of the same type, or different capacity batteries.

I know some of these points have already been made but thought I would confirm and summarise.

Regards Frank


----------

